# Sub-$1000 Gaming build-help please



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

If you don't care about backround, feel free to skip down a bit.

Some people may recognize me as having requested help with an upgrade build (really it was a new computer with salvaged parts). For a couple of reasons that never happened. The main reason is I had heard I'd need to re-install windows, and I only have Vista recovery disks (I no longer have the Win7 install disk-long story), so I worried it may not work out.

Nevertheless, I'd like to once again thank those who had helped me with the upgrade parts, and apologize for wasting their time.




So, as you may have gathered, I've decided to get a completely new computer, which will be meant for mainly for gaming, along with small amounts of Flash, Video, and Website design.

I checked the thread with suggested parts, and the $1000 dollar Intel i5 would probably be perfect, if the $940 subtotal included Windows (which it doesn't), so honestly working that down (preferably with keeping the i5, and HD5770-although the 5750 is still better than my current card), so that it'll be around $900-950 WITH Windows would be perfect. So that's where I need help-taking off however much money so that windows can be included (if Win7 "For system builders" OEM means what I think it does, than I'd only need $100 off).

One other question-not related to building, but quick, is:
I'll be replacing my current PC, which is running WIn7 now, but came with Vista, as a refurb, without recovery disks. When I get the new rig, this one won't be neccesary, and whatever I do with it will probably require a wiped HDD. The problem is that I no longer have my Win7 disks, and only have a Home-made Vista recovery CD-Set. My question, is that will the recovery set work after wiping the HDD, even though I put 7 on the computer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont see anywhere you can milk $100.00 from the $1000.00 Intel build......without losing alot of performance
***maybe reuse and wipe your old hard drive and salvage the DVD drive from your old vista machine; until you can re-supply your budget with $$$$


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

or maybe use mwave.com/ click refurbished / click motherboards


there you can buy asus P7P55D motherboards for about $30.00 less

and the antec trio 750 watt power supply for $60.00 >>>>> the antec aint no corsair or seasonic "BUT" thats one way to trim some cost 

I have bought hordes of mwave.com refurbish parts from my shop, never been disappointed yet!


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

I have considered still salvaging parts from my current computer (the vista-now-running-7 one you mentioned), but for various reasons I don't really want to do that.

I'll be sure to check the refurb mobos, and the other PSU, but if this is something that may not work great, and need replacing quickly (if it doesn't kill anything else), it might not be the worth it in the long run (but if it wouldn't do too much bad to other parts, than a new PSU wouldn't be a problem if I wouldn't need it for about a year).
To be honest I didn't think cost cutting would be very possible on this, but it was worth a try.

However, I wasn't _that_ set on the i5-that's just the chip I knew would meet my needs well. As far as alternatives, I had no clue, so if there are alternatives that are cheaper (as I have mentioned: sub-$1000 for the entire computer including Windows), but won't have _way_ too much performance loss compared to the i5, I'm game for sure.

Lastly as I may have mentioned:
My current computer that would be replaced came with vista, and no disks. I later installed Windows 7, but no longer have 7's disks. However, on Vista, I did make a set of recovery CDs using the built-in Compaq software. I would like to know if those recovery disks will work after wiping the HDD, even though the disks are Vista, and the computer (before being wiped) is 7?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The OS recovery discs will not work. You will need a legitimate copy of an OS.
The 775 chip builds are still a very viable gaming option.
P45 chipped Mobo + an E800 CPU.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

So installing 7 made those disks useless? Ok, well, I think I may have a really old copy of XP somewhere that came with an old dell. I'm pretty sure that's an install disk (I used it with a parallells type app on my mac and it worked-so I think that'll work), so I assume that'll work?

As I type this I'm looking at items on Newegg. I have gathered from my time here that Asus is considered the better Mobo maker, but what of other brands like gigabyte?

And Intels are better for gaming than AMD is what I've read-I assume that's true?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Asus and Gigabyte are the top two mobo makers without error

Gigabyte is the king of socket 775 with asus right on its heels (IMHO)

Asus is the king of i5 boards with gigaybte on their heels

the AMD Phenom II 945 and better are just as good as any intel cpu; most other AMD cpu's lesser though are not in the same league


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, got it.

I guess then what I'll do, is find a CPU/Mobo, and double check parts from the suggestion thread (very helpful by the way, thanks linderman). I'll post them to be sure (probably just post the CPU/Mobo, and name which suggestion list (Probably will end up $1000 Intel or $800 AMD) the rest of the parts are from), and if everything works, I'll be set.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted with your progress


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

I apoligize for how long it has taken for me to respond, but regardless, here goes:

I think I'll abandon the i5 build idea for the most part, and ask this:
There were a few alternatives mentioned (sorry to make this AMD vs. Intel), which were Intel 775 chips (P45 Mobo)-specifically the Core 2 Duo E8000 series (of course I could always go up to a Core 2 Quad I assume), and the AMD Phenom II 945 (or 955/965 for more money). My question would then be: What would be best for gaming/closest to the i5? Because if it's AMD than I'd probably try and settle for either the $800 AMD, or something between that and the $1200 AMD.

Lastly, what is the difference between Windows 7 For system builders, and the Standard 7 disk? Aswell, is System Builders something that would work for me (it's cheaper)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes the win 7 system builders disk is the one you want; the regular retial version comes with full microsoft tech support; if you like listening to tech people you cant understand?

the system builders version (OEM) makes YOU the tech support as if we arent already

as for build, the AMD 965 is VERY close to the i5 

any of those 945 and above are excellent choices

the intel socket 775 will keep you in almost the exact same price range as the i5; so if you are looking to tighten the budget a tad without loosing much performance; the AMD is the way to go


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, than Phenom it is. Sounds good
I think I'll go with the $800 AMD, with maybe a 5770 graphics instead, and possibly the 955 or 65, if the difference is worth it. And a different mobo if neccesary for the other chip.

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OK here is what you want to do! for best performance without any money on fluff or bling

*
go to the $1200.00 AMD build*

A) substitute the video card and get the 5770

B) substitute the case for the Antec 300 or coolermaster centurion

C) buy the Seasonic 850 watt (RUSH ON THIS ONE!!!!!!!)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na

D) dont buy the zalman cooler, use the stock free cooler that comes with the amd cpu



this rig might hit the $900.00 mark; but its worth every penny!


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks really good, $900 is fine-just I assume that doesn't include Windows?

Thanks in advance


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

tyard said:


> That looks really good, $900 is fine-just I assume that doesn't include Windows?
> 
> Thanks in advance






no windows incl :4-dontkno


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, that may be cutting it close, but I think possible. If not, would the 955 be an ok downgrade?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

tyard said:


> Ok, that may be cutting it close, but I think possible. If not, would the 955 be an ok downgrade?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





YES the 955 is a very capable choice


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright, than once It'll be the $1200 AMD with all of the items previously mentioned (changes), and possibly the 955 or 945 instead. Thanks for the help, and if I have any questions I'll be sure to post, along with any updates on progress.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello again. 

I still have not finalized a build, but one question is whether or not a DX11 GPU (HD5750, 5770, etc.) is really necessary, or even all that useful, at the moment, and if I could settle for a cheaper card with around the same performance, but *without* DX11 capability, without missing much (I'd probably be ready to upgrade in around a year or less-so the idea is to not miss much in that time)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

tyard said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I still have not finalized a build, but one question is whether or not a DX11 GPU (HD5750, 5770, etc.) is really necessary, or even all that useful, at the moment, and if I could settle for a cheaper card with around the same performance, but *without* DX11 capability, without missing much (I'd probably be ready to upgrade in around a year or less-so the idea is to not miss much in that time)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





yeah; your logic is sound

not sure how much money you will save though

but any card from the 4850 or 4870 will have plenty of muscle

althoug right now the best bang for the buck IMHO is the 5770 for $170.00

the 5750 is only gonna save you $30.00 

your call; either should keep you happy for the next year or so


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright, sounds good.

However, out of curiosity, what are the real disadvantages of getting a, for example, Gateway or Dell or something? I ask because, although I kind of wanted to build a rig for the experience (I'd say fun, but that may not be the best word), I did just find a Gateway with the i5-750, a 5750, and 8GB DDR3-1333 RAM, for $950, with seemingly everything I want, for $950 plus tax/etc. On Microcenter (there's a store near me, so that'll be even better if they have this in stock).
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0327568

Lastly, if I haven't mentioned, I currently have an HD4670 (256MB) Graphics card, so pretty much anything we'll be a good improvement (and the 4670 I find is still pretty good!).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

A few more points that I'd rather make a new post for:\
1. This Gateway above says something about an H57 Express Mobo-what's the difference between that and a P55?
2. What I'd actually prefer to do, is if costs would be same or less, get these exact parts, and remove what I don't need-like say cut off 4GB of ram, if necessary change the Mobo, etc. I'll look myself, but the results may vary.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OEM built systems (dell, gateway, HP Compaq etc etc etc) all use lower tier/ cost motherboards which require proprietary bios files which can only be obtained from the original manuf and dont allow much at all for future hardware upgrades

wheras if you build with a motherboard like asus or ggiabyte you will be offered full bios revisions right out to the end of the chipset capabilities of the board

diff between P55 and H57 = P55 is a performance chipset / H57 is an economy chipset


you have to make a decision; what is the first priority on your evaluation ? if its cost, then OEM system build is for you; however if you want more performance and quality and more future than build yourself

havent you ever asked yourself why all experiehnced computer users are using custom builts ? we dont throw money away either, but we surely wont stand for a large manuf tieing our hands to limit upgradability

BTW: who is the manuf of the motherboard and power supply in that rig youre looking at ?


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

I could not find any info on the mobo other than it being H57.
And I sorta known about BiOS limits, but It's good to know the rest.

So then, what I would kinda like to do is get a parts list (I'll be working on that), and post it here, along with one with revisions so that it's priced better.

Now, I may end up getting the $800 AMD plus Win7, and expand that later, because I kind of realized that stuff I can upgrade later without missing much, I should.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

build yourself and save yourself alot of grief

or find someone to assemble for you ...........


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ya, I'm back to the building idea. It's what I wanted from the start, so I'll go with my gut. The $800 AMD should easily be a large boost over what I have now, so I'll probably go with that. Maybe with a few changes.

Stupid question: Just to be sure, the AMD Phenom 2 945, 955, and 965 all use the same mobo (AM3 is what they all say) socket (so I can buy a mobo and have the choice between the 3 CPUs still), right?

Anyway, I just found these packs on Newegg, each has a Phenom 2 900 series processor, a Mobo, and a HD5700 Graphics card.
http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/VS...p://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/VSN/980x130.jpg
I think the left-most one (premium pack-with the 955, mobo, and 5750) would suit me best, and I recall Asus being good with Mobos, so if this mobo is good, than I think I can save a small amount off the $800 AMD, and just use the rest of the suggested parts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

After reviewing the $800 AMD and realizing that it comes to only around $700 ($800 with Windows), I've decided that if the above mentioned Newegg deal is good, I'll go with the left or middle one to take care of the CPU, Mobo, and GPU, and I'll stick with the rest of the suggested parts, except for maybe a bigger HDD. This seems perfect.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the one on the left would be my choice 

the only diff in any of those combo set-ups is the speed of the cpu

945 = $150.00

955- $160.99

965 $179.00

there really shouldnt be more of a diff in cost of any of those three set-ups more than $60.00 max!

thats why I dont like those kind of set-ups


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

personally I would buy all the stuff in the left build except I would pay the extra $10.00 for the 955 cpu :wink:


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, actually I made a mistake, the left one has the 955, I just expected it to be the 945 so I didn't pay attention. 
The only difference is motherboard and GPU, and the only reason I'd go middle is for the 5770 instead of 5750, but I think the left is best. Most value/savings.
So we have that for CPU/GPU/Mobo,
All the rest of the stuff (except maybe the HDD) I'll just take from the $800 AMD, add Windows 7 (SBE I assume is wisest), and lastly:
Any suggestions for a good WiFi card (It would be difficult to wire sadly).
My router right now is a Belkin N Wireless. I could salvage my current one, but it may be the reason the internet suddenly became slow on this computer, so I'd prefer a new one. So, what's a good WiFi desktop card (I assume 802.11N support is something advantagious with an N router-my card now is only G)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I "expected" 945 on the left hand column as well / my bad

that makes the set-up on the left the better deal for the money for sure!

as for wi-fi card my experience goes with Dlink & belkin


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe, I do stuff like that all the time. Anyway, I'll gather a list of parts, post them, and if all looks good, than, well I'll buy and build, and post with questions/comments. I'll have the list soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-103-674 -$160.99
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-131-402 -$119.99 ($109.99 w/ Rebate)
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard

Graphics Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-102-865 -$144.99
Radeon HD5750
OR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873 -$164.99 ($154.99 w/ MIR) (Better)
Radeon HD5770

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148262&Tpk=CT2KIT25664BA1339 -$97.99
Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208027 -$44.99
XION AXP 100 Gaming Series AXP100-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

PSU: [Pending]

DVD/CD Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032 -$31.99
Sony Optiarc Black

HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073 -$55.99
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB

OS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754 -$104.99
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders
OR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116758 -$139.99
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders
OR
Windows 7 HP Std?

WiFi Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320048 -$39.99
ASUS PCE-N13 IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express Wireless Adapter



Notes:
1. Suggested PSU is sold out-need another
2. Deal on CPU, GPU, MOBO ran out, took indiv. parts
3. Suggested case sold out-Is new one good? (I prefer blue aswell)
4. With the standard $200 (Not SBE) Win7, can I use 1 disk for multiple computers legally?
5. I chose a bigger HDD
6. I'll chose the GPU based on budget.

If all looks good, once I have a PSU picked, I'll be all set

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

case looks good

power supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair 650-tx

I woulkd stick with the 5770 video card for sure

win 7 is only for one computer >>>>>I would stay with the Pro version and 32bit 
you can save some with the "oem builders version"


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your spec looks ready for flight ray:


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, I'll update everything. Out of curiosity, what is teh difference between 32 and 64bit?

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=19-103-674 -103-674 -$160.99
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-131-402 -$119.99 ($109.99 w/ Rebate)
ASUS M4A79XTD EVO AM3 AMD 790X ATX AMD Motherboard

Graphics Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102873 -$164.99 ($154.99 w/ MIR) (Better)
Radeon HD5770

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148262 -$97.99
Crucial 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)

Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208027 -$44.99
XION AXP 100 Gaming Series AXP100-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005 -$89.99
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V

DVD/CD Drive:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032 -$31.99
Sony Optiarc Black

HDD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073 -$55.99
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKS 500GB

OS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116756 -$139.99
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders -Change to 32Bit

WiFi Card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833320048 -$39.99
ASUS PCE-N13 IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express Wireless Adapter

Total (lowest price with MIRs/Sales): $926.90 (+S&H/Tax)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no diff in 32 vs 64 bit performance wise, most people that grab 64bit do it for memory support larger than 4 gig

however a desktop user cant hit 4 gigs of memory used so whats the gain with having more than 4 gigs

64bit is really server environment / great security software for bizness use.........it has zero benefits for a home user, but we as a consumer have been "trained" to think biggger is better / more expensive= faster


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Hehe, so true, so basically it doesn't matter than? They're the same price (at least the SBE is), so I'll just click one at random. Well, sorta...


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

I should be purchasing this any day now, however in my quest of money saving, before I click it in is there any way to save a few bucks without losing much?
The 2 main things are RAM, where I found all this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=
Sorted by rating, so I'd be curious if that means anything (I'm gonna read teh reviews after posting)

And the PSU, which I'd much prefer not to mess with changing myself because of how important it is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, well I've done a little looking and found 2 alternatives that have pretty good reviews:
RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211409
PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341018


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227346


hard to beat that one for the price

other than that, most any savings you try chasing will cost you in the performance catagory, we have these builds whittled right down to all fat has been trimmed


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Emm, that RAM cut down a lot, and I guess if there's nothing else to cut down without performance or life loss, than I will stick to this. Thanks.

However, that RAM has horrible reviews?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally dont put alot of stock in the newegg reviews, unless they are overwhelming
most reviewers lack the experience to know when the problem is user error

most any ram is warranteed for life and OCZ has very good support for their ram modules


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

or play it really safe and go with this one ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145260

personally I am a big time Corsair fan as my #1 fav


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ya I'll stick with the OCZ probably, I an always upgrade later. I have to agree with your point on reviews-I've seen on airsoft websites guns that look awesome except for 1 or 2 idiots (at least idiots in the subject of airsoft) who put 1 star because they didn't know how to do something. It's a bit frustrating thinking of products you can be turned off of like that.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Everything is setup, working, and working WELL-I am 120% satisfied so far, although I still have files to transfer, programs to install, and I still have yet to put in the Graphics and WiFi cards, but that should go fine. All help is very much obliged.

But, on the topic of transferring files, I was wondering if it is logical to temporarily remove the hard drive from the (now old) computer, place it inside the new one, copy stuff, and replace the drive back to the original once I'm done, as this would (I imagine) make the process quite easy (if not I'll try using a cable or network-the latter once I have the card all set, but this would mean running both systems at once, and having them both plugged in at once, which would be hard-if even possible).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes; you can connect the drive to your new computer to transfer files, just dont try to boot from it


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, new problem. I installed the cards, and plugged the screen into the slots on the 5770 (not the default ones). It worked fine. I put in the driver disk for the 5770 (I ended up with a Sapphire Vapor-X), installed, rebooted, and it opened into everything and got to the "Starting Windows" screen. Once this screen went away, however, I was left with "No Signal" from my monitor, even though the system seemed to be running fine. In other words, installing the card's drivers from the disk seems to have corrupted the screen resolution to something not compatible with my monitor (26in Insignia HDTV), making it impossible to do anything on the system besides BiOS.

I looked around BiOS, and didn't see anything that looked helpful. As well, I tried plugging into both of the ports on the card. Plugging into the original integrated port didn't give me any image whatsoever (it was worse).I also haven't found anything on Google as of yet. So, I need help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when you say "cards" I will assume you mean TWO cards ? if this is the case, you will need to go to the ati website / downloads / drivers and get the crossfire driver for your cards

can you boot into safemode instead of regualr windows ?

if not

you will have to do a *repair install* of the operating system to remove the drivers


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Must've been a typo-It' only one 5770. Safe mode works, but I have no clue what to do, and may have messed something up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if safe mode works

then enter the control panel and remove the ati driver package

then reboot / then reinstall a new driver from the ati webpage for your card


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

better yet 

use this tool from within safe mode to remove your existing ati driver

http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

The driver and everything for the graphics card is all taken care of. What I actually did was boot into some low-res mode, which has a fixed resolution setting, and fixed stuff from there. In the end I uninstalled the drivers and stuff with the CD, and installed from a downloaded version of the driver off ATI's website. I just played a few missions in World in Conflict, and it performed excellently with all the settings on very high. The lowest rate in the game's benchmark was 14FPS, which could probably be raised a bit with some overclocking.

But, I still have 2 problems:

1. The entire time I've had the computer, I couldn't change settings in Windows or Catalyst to make the desktop size 1360x768, which seems to be my TV/Monitor's resolution for Widescreen. So, I'm running at 1024x768, but I'd like the desktop to be bigger in Windows, So that I have more room for windows and applications. Game's are usually fine with me at either setting.

2. The Wireless is being weird in that most boots (or maybe just half) it says the password I enter is invalid, when it is exactly correct. On some boots, though it connects fine. It's kind of a pain, and I will recheck the drivers, but my Router is a Belkin N Wireless, and the WiFi card ended up being an Asus PCE-N13 PCIE card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

Disregard the first issue-I failed to notice the setting after fixing the drivers, and am all set now with that.

But, the WiFi problem still persists.
Once again:
Most boots of the computer when I click on my Network's SSID, it says enter the PIN. However, I click on "Enter security key instead" because I don't know the PIN, and would rather not go down into the Network/Cable room in the basement and check the router, if I can just enter the key. So I enter the correct key, and most boots I hit enter or OK, and it says I entered the wrong key-even though I didn't.
Once again it's a Belkin F5D8236-4 N router, and an Asus PCE-N13 PCI-E N adaptor.

UPDATE: I just saw that Windows downloaded an update, and I'm connected right now on the same boot, so it's possible the update fixed the issue, and I will post back within my next boots.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tyard (Nov 18, 2009)

OK, new update: after an update Windows downloaded, I can connect fine. The utility is weird and says it can't detect the card, but that is besides the point.

But I have a quick question:
I decided to upgrade from Home Premium to Pro Windows 7. I entered the pro key in the "Change code" thing on the system info page. I then put it in Anytime upgrade (I guess IO thought the "Change key" thing would do this), where it seemed to like the code, but for some reason wouldn't download the upgrade. So now what I want to do is Custom install Windows off the disk, but I am worried that there may be code issues by doing so, because I already entered the code in Home. So, by going through the custom install-obviously wiping everything, etc, will it de-register the code allowing me to use it again on the new install?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would EXPECT; yes it will work, its hardware changes that stop activation


but; if you have the space to spare on another hard drive / back-up what you have with an image program just to be sure, then if you bump into Mr. Murphy you can always revert to what you have now

*Drive image xml* is a decent free one, and there is a youtube tutorial on how to use it too


----------

